# Nano riparium



## Kado (Oct 30, 2012)

Untitled by Ecopot, on Flickr


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey,
I'm not really sure I can figure out your setup from the photos. Can you give a side view? And where is the turtle?
I think this is cool but I can't figure it out. lol

Additional:
I reread and this is on the _side_ of the tank. So it's a fish tank next to your turtle tank, right?
What plants, what fish?


----------



## Kado (Oct 30, 2012)

Acro said:


> Hey,
> I'm not really sure I can figure out your setup from the photos. Can you give a side view? And where is the turtle?
> I think this is cool but I can't figure it out. lol
> 
> ...


lol I was thinking it might be kinda hard to figure out by the picture.
Here's a side shot of the tanks. I zip tied some plastic screen together and used suction cups and pvc pipe to hold the planter in place.


IMG_2976 by Ecopot, on Flickr

not 100% sure on plant names but I think this is a list of what I got
Pteris
bluebell fern
chamaedorea
microphyllus

not sure what the heart shaped leaf plant is

IMG_2990 by Ecopot, on Flickr


IMG_2992 by Ecopot, on Flickr


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Very nice! 
What fish in the riparium?


----------



## Kado (Oct 30, 2012)

cownose-ray said:


> Very nice!
> What fish in the riparium?



Thanks. For now just a granddad swordtail and a few fry.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is a very good idea. It's like an in-tank aquaponics planter. 

If you lower the water level a bit and use an airline + lift tube to lift water up into the substrate you could probably grow any kind of plant in there, not just aquatics.


----------



## Kado (Oct 30, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> This is a very good idea. It's like an in-tank aquaponics planter.
> 
> If you lower the water level a bit and use an airline + lift tube to lift water up into the substrate you could probably grow any kind of plant in there, not just aquatics.



Yeah I have a similar set up to that in my little indoor pond. Even got some veggies going, but I think they are not getting enough light. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=513937


----------

